# Nodak Public Land GPS map



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Downloaded the current public hunting map onto my GPS last night and it doesn't match up with what is on NDGF website. Did they forget to update the GPS maps? For example there is some areas that are Plots on the GPS map but not Plots on their downloadable website maps.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Could be that the plots are coming out? As in the landowner not renewing the plots, or change in ownership?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

PLOTS keeps changing. If you have NDTRAX send your chip in and have it updated for a small charge.


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

It would make sense that some Plots came out but what doesn't is that the downloadable version differs from the one that you pull up on there website. Like they forgot to carry the changes over to the Garmin downloads. I will give them a call today and ask. I don't know why I would pay for Trax when I can get it for free? I guess maybe because it is wrong. :rollin:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok so I called the Game and Fish and they haven't gotten around to updating the GPS downloads yet. They said it might be another week or to before they have the 2012 data ready to go. So if you download now you are wasting your time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I may have goofed. I didn't understand you were talking about the State Game and Fish. I had seen somewhere that they had downloadable gps for plots. I have NDTRAX. It give land ownership, lake depths, plots etc. Now you have me wondering if I can update the plots on it using the Game and Fish site. Looks like I need help too.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I may have goofed. I didn't understand you were talking about the State Game and Fish. I had seen somewhere that they had downloadable gps for plots. I have NDTRAX. It give land ownership, lake depths, plots etc. Now you have me wondering if I can update the plots on it using the Game and Fish site. Looks like I need help too.


Plainsman, no you cannot update NDTRAX PLOTS ground by going to the ND Game and Fish Site. You would send the NDTRAX map to Kirsch's Outdoor Products and they will update it. If you try to write their data to the TRAX map, it will overwrite the TRAX map, and you will be missing a lot of information you are used to seeing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you for that info kirsh. I would hate to have goofed up my NDTRAX trying something stupid. Out west this week-end I used NDTRAX constantly. We could scout around and visit without constantly watching a map to see if we were on private or public land. We seen a couple of very nice bucks, but with the population down, the rotten cold that I had, and the heat I didn't even go after them. It turned more into rifle shooting and a photo trip.


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

What kind of GPS units are you guys running the NDTrax on? I haven't had much luck finding a decent one I can count on to work when I need it, But it's been a few years and I'm sure they've come a long way.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

eskay,

Hard to answer in a quick reply as a lot depends on the usage of the GPS. However, the units I recommend the most are the Nuvi 1450 for an automotive GPS and the Oregon 450 for a handheld GPS. I have helped thousands of people find the right GPS for them. Feel free to call me at (701) 261-nine-zero-17 and we can dig into it deeper.

Korey Kirschenmann
Owner: Kirsch's Outdoor Products


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kirsch

How does one go about updating their ND Traxx chip? I bought mine 2 years ago and haven't upgraded yet. Your product is great! I use mine all the time. 3 weekend ago I did a bike race on the Maah Daah Hey trail, and a few times got off trail because I followed a more worn cow trail. The pink line helped me find my way back on track/TRAXX! Also, do you have a way to get lake depths for MN on a GPS? I really just want a map for the lake depths of Pelican Lake in Ottertail county. It is the only one I fish on anyway. Thanks.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Fallguy,

For 2012, to update your NDTRAX map put it back in the memory card case, and put them in a bubble mailer. Send it to Kirsch's Outdoor Products, 7915 Aquarius Drive, Fargo, ND 58104. Include your return address and a check made out to Kirsch's Outdoor Products for $20. In about 5 days or so, it will be back in your mailbox updated. For 2013, I am working on an online update tool. Any Garmin TRAX maps from late 2011 and beyond will be able to update online if they wish. Earlier versions of Garmin maps or Lowrance customers will need to continue to send them in.

As far as MN is concerned, it takes more work to break out the lakes than simply sell MNTRAX as reasonably as possible. MNTRAX is $79.99 and can be purchased from me or many fine retailers. The lands, roads, sections and everything else is a bonus in your case.

Korey Kirschenmann (Kirsch)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok thanks Kirsch! I will probably look into the MN Traxx next summer when we start heading back out to Pelican.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Kirsch is spot on with his recommendations. I had been a big fan of Lowrance's XOG (no longer manufactured). Now I have the Garmin 1450 with NDTRAX chip, and it is a much better unit.


----------



## mbarron634 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wanted to drop in and say that I recently moved to ND from North Carolina where there is limited public hunting opportunites. Needless to say, I was a little overwhelmed at first with the amount of public land and how to go about finding it. I bought a Garmin Dakota20 with the NDTRAX topo chip and it has been absolutely awesome! NDTRAX is such a great product! Thank you for all the work you put into it Kirsch!


----------

